# Autotrail Apache external shower pouring water



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have an external shower point and the water will not shut off, please please can someone help me work out why? if I plug the shower hose in all is fine but as soon as I release the shower adaptor the water will not shut off :evil: :x :twisted:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Am I right in thinking that in place of an tap there is a hot/cold control? If so I think there is a valve in the connection the shower plugs into which should be opened by a attaching the shower and should close automatically thereby shutting off the flow when the attachment is removed. If all of that is correct I think the valve must be sticking in the open position. Possibly there is a bit of debris stuck in it. I would shove a small probe up it and have a fiddle about.

Hope I have remembered correctly, Alan.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Am I right in thinking that in place of an tap there is a hot/cold control? If so I think there is a valve in the connection the shower plugs into which should be opened by a attaching the shower and should close automatically thereby shutting off the flow when the attachment is removed. If all of that is correct I think the valve must be sticking in the open position. Possibly there is a bit of debris stuck in it. I would shove a small probe up it and have a fiddle about.
> 
> Hope I have remembered correctly, Alan.


Thanks Alan

I have stripped and removed the fitting and it is sticking but have started on the wd40 and its seems to be moving, Will have to refit it all tomorrow and see if it works.

Chelston have said it will cost £120 for a replacement


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have refitted the brass bit and it has a small seep on it now so a lot better than it was, if anyone can help with more suggestions please


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can it be dismantled, I imagine there must be a rubber washer or O ring inside, Alan.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I have stripped it down as far as it will go and can't get to the insides :evil: may have to live with it by turning of the pump all the time as a 2" bit of brass is not worth the £120 :x


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try the CAK Tanks catalogue and possibly O'Learys Tony, I imagine it's a standard fitting for an outside shower, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony, check page 29 on CAK Tanks online catalogue. There is a whole outside shower there, they may be able to help with just the fittings, Alan.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Tony, check page 29 on CAK Tanks online catalogue. There is a whole outside shower there, they may be able to help with just the fittings, Alan.


There is the right shower there so will call them on monday and see if they can get me the likkle brass connector bit  thanks for all your efforts on this :wink:


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you checked the control panel ? On mine there is an option for the pump only to pump to the internal taps. Well i'm pretty sure that is the case from memory.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tony, I kept looking out of curiosity. If yours is a Bullfinch fitting here is a link to the manufacturers: http://www.bullfinch-gas.co.uk/inde...category_id=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Alan.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Freddiebooks said:


> Have you checked the control panel ? On mine there is an option for the pump only to pump to the internal taps. Well i'm pretty sure that is the case from memory.


I am not fortunate to have that option but thanks for the try :wink:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Tony, I kept looking out of curiosity. If yours is a Bullfinch fitting here is a link to the manufacturers: http://www.bullfinch-gas.co.uk/inde...category_id=16&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
> 
> Alan.


Alan thanks you have another one to try monday, will be busy now :lol: much appriciated again :wink:


----------

